# What glue should I use



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a UV steriliser, the part that contain the bulb has a leak. Can any of you guys suggest a glue I can use to seal the leaking area. I cannot use silicone due to heat from the bulb. Its not the screwing part, its the join where the glass is glued or sealed to the plastic part.

Appreciate feedback


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Usually there is a rubber bushing that makes a compression seal b/w the quartz sleeve and the housing. Check to see if the bushing isn't cracked as cheaper companies use rubber vs Viton (TM) polymer. UV will degrade the cheap black rubber. also see if the bushing leaves a black residue on your fingers, if so it's degrading and not making a proper seal.

Also contact the company if they will send you a replacement bushing for the quartz sleeve.

In the meantime, you can put a few turns of the thin white teflon tape on the bushing to fill in the gaps.

HTH


----------

